# Fitting Max-Xair Vent Cover



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Can anyone please advise me what sort of mastic / sealant to use when fitting this to my Damon Daybreak?


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

des said:


> Can anyone please advise me what sort of mastic / sealant to use when fitting this to my Damon Daybreak?


I think I'm right in saying that the Daybreak has a rubber roof? - in which case ALWAYS use a sealant compatable with BTDM rubber, ie DICOR, available from dealers and ABP accessories.
Don't use ordinary silicone sealant, even good quality stuff because it doesn't adhere to the surface of the rubber properly and will leak prematurly.
Also, dont do what the half wit that fitted mine (before I got the bus) and screw down into the roof. Use the brackes that come with the vent covers and drill/screw sideways into the upright flange of the vent suround.
Fixing in this way means you dont need sealant and the thickness of the brackets (approc 1,5mm) means that there is a slight gap between the underside of the cover and the surface of the roof. This allowsany trapped moisture to run out from under the vent cover.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Des, you have PM 
Cheers
Linda


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks linda. will inspect re the previous post first.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Maxx Air vents are NOT sealed to the roof in any way, they fix to the skylight frame with "L" shaped brackets.. A gap is deliberately left in order to let condensation drain away.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks!!!


----------

